# Voltage



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

Carousel motor stated at 6 volts. At 6 volts it turns too fast. My adapter can be set at 6 or 4 volts. At 4 volts the carousel runs slower, but will using 4 volts instead of 6 volts damage the motor? Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hard to say for sure, depends on motor design, but most small DC motors
can run on any low voltage without harm. That's what gives you speed control on
your trains. 

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As long at the motor is not stalling and thus drawing excess current, it shouldn't damage the motor. One thing to do is to measure the current the motor draws at various voltages to determine if it's "lugging" and thus drawing more current than it should.


----------

